# Product of WW2



## one-o-wonder (Oct 25, 2006)

My father was a WW2 B-24J and B-29 pilot. He was in the 489th BG. I was born 9 months after the end of WW2. I am a retired engineer and military aviator. I flew the F-101F from 1972 to 1981 with the 111th FIS of the Texas Air National Guard. My current interest in aviation is flying R/C WW2 warbirds.


----------



## pbfoot (Oct 25, 2006)

one-o-wonder said:


> My father was a WW2 B-24J and B-29 pilot. He was in the 489th BG. I was born 9 months after the end of WW2. I am a retired engineer and military aviator. I flew the F-101F from 1972 to 1981 with the 111th FIS of the Texas Air National Guard. My current interest in aviation is flying R/C WW2 warbirds.


Love the 101 the ABs at night are a thing of beauty


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 25, 2006)

You need to start a thread or two about your -101 adventures and of your dad.

Any pics are always appreciated!


----------



## timshatz (Oct 26, 2006)

syscom3 said:


> You need to start a thread or two about your -101 adventures and of your dad.
> 
> Any pics are always appreciated!



Yeah, that would be very cool.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 26, 2006)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Emac44 (Oct 26, 2006)

i am the product of a WW2 liason myself. mixed one Aussie Air Lancaster Gunner RAAF with Scottish Lass from the WRAF viola another 5 Aussies born with love of freedom and appreciation to our military. one of which has a computer a weird sense of humour and love of Lancasters


----------



## Emac44 (Oct 26, 2006)

one-o-wonder said:


> My father was a WW2 B-24J and B-29 pilot. He was in the 489th BG. I was born 9 months after the end of WW2. I am a retired engineer and military aviator. I flew the F-101F from 1972 to 1981 with the 111th FIS of the Texas Air National Guard. My current interest in aviation is flying R/C WW2 warbirds.



ooops forgot. welcome to the site


----------



## one-o-wonder (Oct 27, 2006)

My father's crew was selected to fly a brand new B-24J to England in August 1944. Here's a picture of them in front of the plane before leaving. I'll post more pictures and the crew members name later. My father, Lt Ed Brant, is in the front row on your right and was the pilot/ac.


----------



## one-o-wonder (Oct 27, 2006)

Here are the orders for the movement


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 27, 2006)

Very cool my friend.


----------

